# Hardware vs Software



## into9rod (Jan 14, 2008)

The Thunderpack model TP-R2G2, created by Thunderbolt Aerosystems, just might be the closest thing available to the rocket-powered jet pack :up:

http://www.news.com/2300-11397_3-6228153.html?tag=nefd.also


----------

